# "Happy Birthday, nicolebriggs!"



## Katie H (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy birthday, darling daughter!!!

Hope you have a wonderful day.  I'll call you later.


----------



## Josie1945 (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nicole.

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!  Hope it's a good one!

(your mom twisted my arm for that one!)


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nicole!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------

